# Fox Down!!!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Decided to go after the first fox I ever called in from about a year ago and had missed. Got to the spot about 10:30am. Had full camo on and nestled up against a tree. Started my calling with a hand call and about 10 seconds into it he showed himself at about 60 yards. He stopped and was staring at me with my hand still holding the call to my mouth. I thought I was done. He looked behind him so I lipped squeaked. He came three feet. Lipped squeaked and another three feet. Then he looked behind him. I seized the moment and laid my hand down. Lipped squeaked again and it was on! He came running in and stopped at about 7-10 feet. I pulled my shotgun up at put a nice group of 3" F shot into his front shoulder and lungs. He fell hard. Then he got up and started to run hard. My 2nd load is always 00 Buck for those longer shots. Nailed him again. He was down, but still moving pretty good. Finished him off with one last shot of 3" 2 shot. Biggest fox to date. It is amazing, because I shoot all my foxes with 3" F shot and they all go down on contact. He was a tough mother! I took him to the taxi to get a full body mount. Now I just have to pass the time for 6-12 months! Will post pics of finished mount.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Geez, 3 shots!!! Reminds me of myself shooting wild boar!! Man I'm dieing to get out and hunt some predators!!!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing! I can understand my second shot, because he was on the run and I hit a little further back than I would like, but the first shot was spot on.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*******! It's ok, i found a few more....


----------

